# Change line (transfer?)



## questin

Hi!
I am trying to find out how to say _change line_ or _transport_ in general in Czeck.
I have seen _se přenést_, but I am not very sure about its use.
Does it work for changing of planes in an airport? For changing from line o line in the metro?
Thanks!


----------



## bibax

přestoupit (imp. verb), přestupovat (perf. verb);
přestup, přestupování (noun)
přestupní (adj.)

Can be used also for changing a sport club: XY přestoupil z Barcelony do Realu.


----------



## werrr

Bibax's *přestoupit *works for any kind of transportation, but consider it is used only for passengers actively changing line.


----------



## bibax

I made a mistake.

přestoupit is perfective, přestupovat is imperfective;


----------



## questin

Thanks a lot.
Does this _mezipřistáním_ exist as well?


----------



## questin

Does _přestup_ work for flights as well?


----------



## bibax

*Přestup* works for any kind of transportation.

*Mezipřistání* is _intermediate landing_.


----------



## Emys

mezipřistání - escala


----------

